# my tips that make the job go by quicker.



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

drywall...
- quickest way to cut drywall is to use your tape in your left hand and knife in the right hand. i like to use the small 16ft stanley for drywall cuz its super small and the tape blade lays super flat.
- when cutting out boxes i just mark em and cut out on the sheet. no routers. for a box you only need 2 measurements, from the wall or sheet over to the closest side of the box, and from the ground or ceiling to the first side of the box. remember the sizes of the boxes and you will only need to remember those 2 measurements and simply add the width/length of the box. i usually add 1/8 to each box dimension. when cutting them out also angle the drywall saw so that if the sheet doesnt quite fit you can easily cut it with a knife.
- swing arcs for your boxes
-learn to cut sheets upside down if it makes it easier on you.
-use your tape as a straight edge, good for cutting around trusses and other things that have a number of intersecting points.
-mark centers on pipes 
-mark studs on the board by also using a tape and pencil similar to cutting drywall (usually only do this when standing up sheets)
-mark drains, water lines etc on the floor or ceiling with a big x basically saying no screws here.
-turn the gun 2 clicks when screwing in the corner.

framing...
-ill swing arcs on 2x4s when measurements are over 8ft to avoid pulling out my speed square.
-when ripping down or notching 2x4 if i need to take off an inch or less ill hold my pencil in my right hand and use my ring finger as a guide to slide down the material for an accurate straight line .
-if you need to find half of a measurement ill whip my tape out and fold it in half to where the hook bends and meets the measurement, look down at the fold and you can usually guess it from there.
-ill use the pencil and tape trick for marking sheathing aswell.
-for cutting a bunch of the same size blocks ill shoot down a couple blocks on the miter saw table so that i can just butt the material into the blocks with no measuring.
-use your knife to cut a little slit in plywood to snap angled chalklines
-tack things till you know their good then fire away lol hate redoing things.
- ill use the magnet on my stiletto to pick up nails or screws off the floor to avoid bending over .
-cut outside miters at 46 and inside miters at 44 so it closes up better.
-straight studs for the ends and straight peices for plates. 

thats all I got for now, add some cuz you can never have enough tricks!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not seeing anything groundbreaking there, but good tips for a beginner.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I use satelite gps to locate the building on the site.
I use a theodolite to plumb my corners when framing.
I use a micrometer to layout for plug cutouts in drywall.
I use a mircroscope to make sure my pencil is sharp.
I use a knife usually to mark cuts for my framing.
I use a chopsaw for all my framing.
I use my plumbob all the time. 
I have fishing line in my chalk box for a fine line.

These are just a few of the things that are in my universe. :no:

Actually 2 of the above are true.


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm Tips to make the job go quicker?

Work faster
No texting
30 min lunch instead of 1 hour
No breaks
No bathroom breaks
No phone calls

Just a few items that could create an extra hour a day:laughing:


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Great..... now I have to go buy a microscope. I guess the edge of my pencil isn't up to par:whistling


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Have more work to get done than you can do in a day, every day, and then raise a family as well.

Your days will fly by. It's still august right?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, it's August the 5th today.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

katoman said:


> Yes, it's August the 5th today.


Its the 14th get with it kato.....


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I wish it were August. I've still got about a month of outside work to get done. It was -9C last night here. That's about 20 F 

And it ain't gonna get warmer for five months.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

Lunch? Wtf is that? A new tool?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

katoman said:


> I wish it were August. I've still got about a month of outside work to get done. It was -9C last night here. That's about 20 F
> 
> And it ain't gonna get warmer for five months.


Wow burrrrrrr. 

Im still working outside too. Rainy here.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Work through lunch, but take it at the end (usually). No pee breaks!?! I got 15 min on each end! :whistling


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*four tens*

I like four ten hour days instead of 5 8hr days. Less gas burnt,way less wasted times spent on set ups and break down of work stations. Always a 3 day weekend.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

fjn said:


> I like four ten hour days instead of 5 8hr days. Less gas burnt,way less wasted times spent on set ups and break down of work stations. Always a 3 day weekend.


I wish we worked that way. All the schools around this area have also gone to a 4 day work week. Not 10 hour days though.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Four tens is where it's at. Although when I can, I turn them into 5 14's...


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

One 40 hour day is where the real money is.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

fjn said:


> I like four ten hour days instead of 5 8hr days. Less gas burnt,way less wasted times spent on set ups and break down of work stations. Always a 3 day weekend.


We do five 10 hour days...

I wanna try four 12 hour days for a week... just to see.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I do 6 12s at least. Then when Im not working I am constantly planning. Thats the way it goes when your family and the families of your employees count on you.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not a dog. I take a 15 min break at 930 and a 30 min at 12 and work 7 to 330 when I'm in the field. But I usually allways have a print at the end of the bed to do a take off.
I don't know why you wouldn't use a drywall router. But here's a tip for the people who do. Tape the cord to the front of the router so you can drop it to the floor by the cord. And the bit won't break 
and just of the top of my head when drilling holes in a metal frame for a closer or weather strip put a magnet next to the drill bit. Keeps the hot metal shavings off you and helps the bit do it's job.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

Warren... I am just a puppy been Doin this for 3 years now.. And Detroit the reason I don't use a router is it's too damn dusty. Your already markin centers for boxes anyways why not take the measurement n cut Em out? Same with pot lights who wants to be looking up in a cloud of dust?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Antonio:

In my brief career as a drywaller 25 years ago, we did not use roto zips. We would mark the center of the wall out lets with the back of our hammers, kick the board up, fasten the top, and then punch the keyhole saw into the box and cut. It would take about 15 seconds. By the time you measure and transfer, I am done with mine. I have since used roto zips and if you use one often you can get pretty fast with one. If you only use it occasionally, it tends to get away from you a lot.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I can see how the router would follow the box around I just can't see how you'd slam the sheet on and cut it out with a keyhole saw as u barely have enough room to slide the saw in and out especially on the side where the box mounts to the stud.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You only use the saw to find the sides and the top. Then you slice down with your utility knife, It is an acquired technique.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Four tens is where it's at. Although when I can, I *turn them into 5 14's*...


This is sad but true... :sad: got to get away from those 14's..


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

learn to enjoy what you do


----------



## D-TEK (Mar 29, 2010)

A little vaseline on those boxes and pot lights work great, put it in place once drop it down and make your cuts. Perfect every time, no mess afterwards.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

antonioooooooo said:


> Warren... I am just a puppy been Doin this for 3 years now.. And Detroit the reason I don't use a router is it's too damn dusty. Your already markin centers for boxes anyways why not take the measurement n cut Em out? Same with pot lights who wants to be looking up in a cloud of dust?


Pot lights...nuther Canadian...:laughing:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

its easy with windows cause i just said 1 down 26 to go hahahaha, god i never thought i would get sick of counting :thumbup:


----------



## remomarc (Jul 10, 2007)

*faster days*

I wear a diaper which saves trips to the can. Since I have a diaper on I'm not about leave the job as to not be seen anywhere by anyone and don't stop on the way home either. Its a little funky but it can save me up to 10 minutes a day some days


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't your fellow workers complain about the smell? :blink:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

remomarc said:


> I wear a diaper which saves trips to the can. Since I have a diaper on I'm not about leave the job as to not be seen anywhere by anyone and don't stop on the way home either. Its a little funky but it can save me up to 10 minutes a day some days


are you serious :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

remomarc said:


> I wear a diaper which saves trips to the can. Since I have a diaper on I'm not about leave the job as to not be seen anywhere by anyone and don't stop on the way home either. Its a little funky but it can save me up to 10 minutes a day some days


Now thats dedication!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Now thats dedication!


Or the beginning of a mental disorder :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

katoman said:


> Or the beginning of a mental disorder :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Troppo (Nov 28, 2011)

Our saying at work is;
"No smoking, no talking, and pee while your walking!":thumbsup:


----------



## Birch (Jul 20, 2009)

remomarc said:


> I wear a diaper which saves trips to the can. Since I have a diaper on I'm not about leave the job as to not be seen anywhere by anyone and don't stop on the way home either. Its a little funky but it can save me up to 10 minutes a day some days


Accidental Leathers for you man. 

Maybe you should think about getting a Union Suit. 

“Hey, you know why I take x-lax with my lsd? Because I want to be a 'regular' weirdo!” :whistling 

:laughing:


----------



## remomarc (Jul 10, 2007)

Naw, I don't wear one, but I've worked with some that I'd swear should've been!


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

Who wears a diaper? Sick. I do skip wiping my ass and washing hands, huge waste of time, on the clock and at home.


----------



## Troppo (Nov 28, 2011)

How the hell did we get down to this


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

D-TEK said:


> A little vaseline on those boxes and pot lights work great, put it in place once drop it down and make your cuts. Perfect every time, no mess afterwards.



Lipstick.


----------

